# PREGNANT AND SWOLLEN "BACKSIDE"



## KFOWLER

One of the pregnant does had been laying down for awhile...kept looking as I walked by the window. Saw what I thought was a push/contraction so I went out and her backside is very swollen, no streaming. I took this picture, couldnt get in very close...sorry. When she stood back up her vaginal/anal area went back to normal. Could she be having contractions even without he streaming that usually occurs??





sorry pic isn't very close...didn't want to disturb her.


----------



## Realfoodmama

I really can't tell from the pic, but could it be a possible prolapse? Do you know her due date?


----------



## KFOWLER

Any day.


----------



## kelebek

When they get farther in their pregnancy and have multiples and / or big kids - when they lay down their hiney area tends to push out and maybe even open a little.

Streaming does not always happen, however, when contracting - typically they will somewhat lean/roll onto one side and then they will stick that back leg out with the contraction and soetimes even put their head up in the air and look like they are staring off. Then when the contraction is over - they kind of go back to "normal". Also looking at the back legs to see if they are "posty". Do a search on posty and you will find pics of posty does. Their back legs go to more looking like peg legs and walking on their tip toes. 

Can you check her ligaments at her tail head?


----------



## KFOWLER

They are fainters and her legs look pretty posty all of the time. I will try to check her ligaments. When she did what I thought was a contraction...her legs were out straight and she had her head stretched out and up...if that makes any sense!!??? I am off work today so will keep an eye on her in between laundry and cleaning house...fun, fun!!!

Thank You!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

When my Nigerians are truly in labor they will lie down, and when they have a contraction they will stiffen their back legs (sometimes pushing/bracing against the stall wall) and they will stretch their neck, roll their head back, and usually holler a bit too.
Usually there are babies within an hour at that point... atleast for us. But I think for some odd reason all of our doe's have very quick and easy labors. I know another farm where their doe's will go on with contractions like that for hours, even the whole day, before popping out kids! Doesn't seem to work that way here, not sure why? Mine must eat grease for lunch before kidding cause the kids here come flying right out!


----------



## liz

From the pic...even magnifying my screen to get a closer look, is that ball under her tail as big as I think it is? It looks to be the size of a cantalope?
Now, is it a pink wet colored ball or is it the same color as the skin around her vaginal area?
If it's the same color as her skin, she really shouldn't have a protrusion like that unless there is a kid there coming in a bad presentation. Not all does will stream during labor....please check her if you can because if that is a stuck kid she's trying to push out, you need to help.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with Liz ....you need to wash up and check her...if she is prolapsing and the she is in labor ....the kids can't get out without ...cleaning...gently pushing the prolapse back in first....the prolapsing could also be why she is contracting... it is making her push to get it out...... As Liz mentioned... you need to make sure what kind of prolapse you are dealing with......and if her kids are at the canal... wanting to come out..... if she isn't really pushing hard...it may just be the prolapsing that is making her push... I to..... made the picture bigger and it looks like a big amount is being exposed.... if it is going back in when she gets up... that is good....but she needs to be watched closely...when she is in true labor.... I also recommend after she does kid and drops her afterbirth to put a couple of boluses in her ...as when they prolapse and expose it ...there is alot of dirt ...poo ...urine...that can cause infection.... the afterbirth boluses can be bought by your vet... :hug:


----------



## KFOWLER

liz said:


> From the pic...even magnifying my screen to get a closer look, is that ball under her tail as big as I think it is? It looks to be the size of a cantalope?
> Now, is it a pink wet colored ball or is it the same color as the skin around her vaginal area?
> If it's the same color as her skin, she really shouldn't have a protrusion like that unless there is a kid there coming in a bad presentation. Not all does will stream during labor....please check her if you can because if that is a stuck kid she's trying to push out, you need to help.


Yes it is big but only when laying down. She doesn't seem to be pushing and still is getting up and eating hay. As for the color it it primarily dark, the same color as vaginal skin but I can see pink right at the vaginal opening when she is laying down...so far she has done nothing else and I have been going out and checking frequently...and I can see her from my kitchen doors. She is getting up and down quite a bit but not being vocal/loud.


----------



## myfainters

KFOWLER said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the pic...even magnifying my screen to get a closer look, is that ball under her tail as big as I think it is? It looks to be the size of a cantalope?
> Now, is it a pink wet colored ball or is it the same color as the skin around her vaginal area?
> If it's the same color as her skin, she really shouldn't have a protrusion like that unless there is a kid there coming in a bad presentation. Not all does will stream during labor....please check her if you can because if that is a stuck kid she's trying to push out, you need to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is big but only when laying down. She doesn't seem to be pushing and still is getting up and eating hay. As for the color it it primarily dark, the same color as vaginal skin but I can see pink right at the vaginal opening when she is laying down...so far she has done nothing else and I have been going out and checking frequently...and I can see her from my kitchen doors. She is getting up and down quite a bit but not being vocal/loud.
Click to expand...

They do not always make noise when they are in labor.... but the discomfort and frequent standing up, laying down can be a sign. Is she pawing at the ground? I would put a leash on her and tie her against a fence or in a shed/barn etc, wash up and check her with 2 fingers to see if you can feel a kid in there or if her cervix is dialating.... if it's not dialiting your hand will hit a "wall" and won't be able to go in far. Can you get any pictures up close?


----------



## liz

A true vaginal prolapse will not be skin colored..you will see pink and wet tissue bulging, when a doe has a large bulge the color of her skin it's likely that there is something hard enough "there" to stretch the perineal area....with a normal birth, the doe does stretch to acommodate the kid and then the vaginal opening gets bigger as you see the kid bubble approach. With the amount of stretched skin she has behind her when laying down, she likely has a kid in the canal.


----------



## KFOWLER

So we should be expecting her to kid at any time?? At one point while she was getting up I swore I saw a kid in the opening as she strained to get up...but as soon as she is on her feet the bulge goes away. 
I think I have just been looking at goat hineys way too much today!!! :hair:


----------



## myfainters

KFOWLER said:


> So we should be expecting her to kid at any time?? At one point while she was getting up I swore I saw a kid in the opening as she strained to get up...but as soon as she is on her feet the bulge goes away.
> I think I have just been looking at goat hineys way too much today!!! :hair:


If there is a kid there and it has been this long you need to pull it.... she may not have the energy to push it out or it could be stuck.... have you gone inside her yet and checked if a kid is in the canal??


----------



## KFOWLER

Just came back in from checking her...she was standing in her shed, then laid down and just looked at me while she chewed her cud...guess she's doing OK. Doesn't seem in any discomfort or pain...udder still looks the same. I will go again before I go to sleep. The waiting is horrible and my neighbors that saw me all day swatting down behind my goats have probably deemed me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## KFOWLER

myfainters said:


> KFOWLER said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we should be expecting her to kid at any time?? At one point while she was getting up I swore I saw a kid in the opening as she strained to get up...but as soon as she is on her feet the bulge goes away.
> I think I have just been looking at goat hineys way too much today!!! :hair:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a kid there and it has been this long you need to pull it.... she may not have the energy to push it out or it could be stuck.... have you gone inside her yet and checked if a kid is in the canal??
Click to expand...

Should I wait until she is actually trying to push before I try going in?? Never had to assist but willing to...she has 4 -6 more days before she would be considered overdue.


----------



## KFOWLER

When I saw what I thought was a baby I was seriously second guessing myself...but it looked like a nose and maybe hoof but encased in lots of mucous membrane....I saw it then I thought noooooo I didn't just see that!!!!


----------



## RPC

Have you washed up and gone in yet because everything you are saying is leading me to believe there is a kid right there and she needs help so this time dont just look, feel in there and see whats going on because if the kid is stuck you can loose the kid and your doe if things really go wrong its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## KFOWLER

Husband and I went out and hubby checked her and said could not feel anything that felt like a kid. Just squishy. We did see a mass with blood vesels in it...possibly the umbilical cord??? I don't know?? We have only had 3 kids since we have owned goats and they were all born without any assistance and neither of those had a rear-end that looked like this does has...I pressed on the bulge and didn't feel anything firm.

I will be up through the nite checking on her.


----------



## mommaB

wow, I really hope everything goes well for you! Please do keep us posted!


----------



## kelebek

Any news - see to me it sounds normal - just big kids or a lot of kids .... But glad you checked .... How is she doing?


----------



## KFOWLER

She seems to be doing just fine...even after the invasion we did last night!!! She is still up and down alot and has a little streamy disgharge...I just think she's getting close. She is kinda cranky at the feed trough with the other does which is not her usual behavior but I was cranky also when i was big and pregnant!!!!! Her udder and teats are pretty filled out today I noticed. So i'm just waiting impatiently!!!


Thank you for asking!!


----------



## kelebek

U are welcome!

I have myos also - my 3 does last year - one streamed for a couple weeks - the others streamed and a few hours later - kidding.

The other dairy goats - streamed and kidded withi 12 hours . Good luck - keep me posted.


----------



## KFOWLER

kelebek said:


> U are welcome!
> 
> I have myos also - my 3 does last year - one streamed for a couple weeks - the others streamed and a few hours later - kidding.
> 
> The other dairy goats - streamed and kidded withi 12 hours . Good luck - keep me posted.


Do your myos seem to be "stiffer" than usual when they are this far along...mine also seem to be more sensitive to fainting?


----------



## kelebek

To be honest - really am not sure. I didn't have them but a couple months when the first one kidded and the other two - I didn't have due dates - but kidded within a couple hours of each other while I was working on fencing and had no clue they were delivering. The two that delivered together were not friendly anyway.


----------



## mommaB

Any updates?? I'm just being selfish, wanna see babies!!


----------



## myfainters

KFOWLER said:


> kelebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> U are welcome!
> 
> I have myos also - my 3 does last year - one streamed for a couple weeks - the others streamed and a few hours later - kidding.
> 
> The other dairy goats - streamed and kidded withi 12 hours . Good luck - keep me posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do your myos seem to be "stiffer" than usual when they are this far along...mine also seem to be more sensitive to fainting?
Click to expand...

Yes, stiffness is one of the ways I know for a fact my does are bred.... they go from 4-5 on the myotonic scale to 6. Everything makes them fall over... I have had them get stuck on their backs like a turtle and I have to run outside and flip them back over again. :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek

I had that happen when one of mine got slapped on the butt for beating my fences - I was laughing so hard I couldn't even help her get up - took her about 5 minutes, cause everytime she would move she would faint again - BAHAHAHA


----------



## liz

Glad to hear that everything sounds to be normal....Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## KFOWLER

Nothing yet???!!! They are all three doing fine...I'm hosting a Halloween Bonfire at my house tomorrow night...that's probably when they will all three go into labor!!! That's the way things happen around here!!??!!


----------



## mommaB

Well it would be good educational entertainment! :scratch:


----------



## KFOWLER

Here is a picture of Dotty standing...she is the one that has the protruding backside when she is laying down. She has a little bit of oozing.


----------



## liz

She looks like a normal doe that has had kids before....I'd say going by her udder, she has a few days to go. The protrusion could have been from the pressure the kids put on her cervix, making the tissues swell. After she delivers, if she still seems to be swollen you can apply some witch hazel to her backside to help bring it down.


----------



## KFOWLER

Well the does I have been watching didn't do anything today...but came home from picking up my son from school and the black fainter, Big Momma, was in labor. saw hooves so I ran to ge towels...first buck was on the ground when I got back, had to pull second buck and low and behold she had a third...tiny little doe. Cleaned them all and put them in the barn/shed. They have all nursed and are up bugging their mother. Just went back out to check and she was kinda nudging them away...gave her some grain and BOSS and she seemed to calm a bit. They were all snuggled in the hay keeping warm. Will watch closely to make sure she is letting them nurse...cause I sure don't wanna bottle feed triplets!!!!!!


----------



## myfainters

WAY cute.... I'd give momma and the smallest kid some Goatade.... it's a great little boost for those teeny babies and moms.  Make sure she has access to lots of alfalfa... it will keep the milk production up. CONGRATS!


----------



## KFOWLER

Where can I get some...is it basically electrolytes??


----------



## myfainters

KFOWLER said:


> Where can I get some...is it basically electrolytes??


I get mine from Registers... Furney is just the nicest man...  http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/vitsupp.html You have to call to order it.

I believe Hoeggers also has it but they are a lit bit pricier.

A great product to have on hand for EVERYTHING..... any time one of my goats is acting off they get Goatade.


----------



## kelebek

How cute!!! Congrats!!! So just ship one to me and then you don't have to worry about bottle raising - BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mommaB

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!  CUTE!!!!! Congrats on the new arrivals! arty:


----------



## melb1

Congratulations. They are sooooo cute! Did you think this doe was close or did she completely surprise you?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww....look at them........ so cute....congrats...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats! They are toooo adorable!


----------



## KFOWLER

melb1 said:


> Congratulations. They are sooooo cute! Did you think this doe was close or did she completely surprise you?


I knew she had been bred about the same time as the other does...but she certainly did not show any labor signs...I was too busy watching another doe that was having discharge and an issue with her "backside"...so I was kinda surprised when she went into labor and certanly didn't think she would have birthed triplets. 
She is a good mother and been nursing all five babies!!! The twins mother would not nurse them. I separated them all...put the twins in a separate pen with their mother and she was nursing them last nite...hopefully all is well!!


----------



## mommaB

Any word on the other two yet?


----------



## Obaid

KFOWLER said:


> So we should be expecting her to kid at any time?? At one point while she was getting up I swore I saw a kid in the opening as she strained to get up...but as soon as she is on her feet the bulge goes away.
> I think I have just been looking at goat hineys way too much today!!! :hair:


----------



## Obaid

My dear, honestly speaking its toxemia. I experienced same with my goat of false contraction and round like buldge seen from vagina when laying each time. This is due to twin or multiple kids that pregnant animal do not get enough energy as most are taken by fast growing kids inside. My goat passed away today, 7 days left for due and I failed to overcome her weakness as chickens attacked her when she laid down and was whole messy blood around. She was pregnant with twins for very first time. I suggest give her daily 40 ml of glycol propylene to prevent hypoglycemia, Bcomplex, calcium and other necessities according to vet.


----------



## Obaid

KFOWLER said:


> Just came back in from checking her...she was standing in her shed, then laid down and just looked at me while she chewed her cud...guess she's doing OK. Doesn't seem in any discomfort or pain...udder still looks the same. I will go again before I go to sleep. The waiting is horrible and my neighbors that saw me all day swatting down behind my goats have probably deemed me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Obaid may be right.


----------

